# ebuild 3rd part no puedo instalar (SOLVED)

## sasho23

Hola, tengo nueva instalacion de kde4 y hoy cuando tenia que grabar un cd me di cuenta que todavia no tengo instalado el "k3b". El del portage queria instalarme kdelibs-3.5. Entonces mirando el foro me entero de que la version para kde4 esta en desarollo y que si la quiero tendre que instalar "3rd part ebuild". No tenia idea como se hace esto. Otra vez googleando encuentro un how-to y hecho lo siguente:

1. en /etc/make.conf 

 *Quote:*   

> PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

 

2.

```
mkdir /usr/local/portage/app-cdr/k3b

cd /usr/localportage/app-cdr/k3b

wget http://gentoo-overlays.zugaina.org/kde-testing/portage/app-cdr/k3b/k3b-1.66.0_alpha2.ebuild

tux sasho23 # ebuild /usr/local/portage/app-cdr/k3b/k3b-1.66.0_alpha2.ebuild digest

>>> Creating Manifest for /usr/local/portage/app-cdr/k3b
```

Hasta aqui todo bien.Luego le doy:

```
emerge -pv k3b
```

y me da lo siguente:

```
tux ~ # emerge -pv k3b

[quote]WARNING: One or more repositories have missing repo_name entries:

        /usr/local/portage/profiles/repo_name[/quote]

NOTE: Each repo_name entry should be a plain text file containing a

unique name for the repository on the first line.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=kde-base/kdelibs-3.5*" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r5 (masked by: package.mask, ~amd64 keyword)

- kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r4 (masked by: package.mask, ~amd64 keyword)

- kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r3 (masked by: package.mask, ~amd64 keyword)

- kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r2 (masked by: package.mask, ~amd64 keyword)

- kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r1 (masked by: package.mask, ~amd64 keyword)

- kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r4 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r3 (masked by: package.mask, ~amd64 keyword)

- kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r2 (masked by: package.mask, ~amd64 keyword)

- kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r1 (masked by: package.mask, ~amd64 keyword)

- kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9 (masked by: package.mask, ~amd64 keyword)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "app-cdr/k3b-1.0.5-r5" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "k3b" [argument])

```

vamos que vuelve a intentar con el otro k3b. La linea que dice

 *Quote:*   

> WARNING: One or more repositories have missing repo_name entries:
> 
>         /usr/local/portage/profiles/repo_name

 

sera algo importante que he hecho mal o que no he hecho todavia. Es mi primera vez que intento con un ebuild no oficial y la verdad es que no tengo ni idea que quiere decir el error.

Si alguien puede por favor que me diga que he hecho mal. Gracias de antemano y hasta pronto!Last edited by sasho23 on Sat Jul 18, 2009 5:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Zugaina es un overlay que puedes gestionar con layman mas facilmente.

Si me permites el consejo: Instala layman y agrega el overlay Zugaina ese.

Luego si, desenmascara kdelibs 3.5 y ya con eso debería dejar instalar k3b.

No tengo conocimiento acerca de si pueden convivir kdelibs 3.5 y 4 juntas pero si has leído en algún lado que puede hacerse, entonces evidentemente si.

Si aún así prefieres gestionar tu overlay local a mano con los ebuilds de zugaina, lo del reponame es una cuestión arbitrária en realidad si el overlay local no va a salir a internet y no es impedimento para que portage funcione.

El mensaje de error ese se arregla creando un directorio en tu overlay que se llame profiles y dentro del mismo un archivo con el nombre repo_name conteniendo el nombre que te gustaría darle a tu overlay.

Ej: 

```
mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/profiles

echo "mi super overlay" >> /usr/local/portage/profiles/repo_name
```

Salud!

----------

## sasho23

Hola de nuevo.

 *Quote:*   

> No tengo conocimiento acerca de si pueden convivir kdelibs 3.5 y 4 juntas pero si has leído en algún lado que puede hacerse, entonces evidentemente si. 

 

si pueden convivir, pero las programas en kde4 no nesesitan kdelibs-3.5 y salvo algun caso como el de k3b (o algun otro mas) pues como no estan echos para kde4 quieren instalar como dependencia kdelibs-3.5. No es fatal pero prefiero andar solo con kdelibs-4 ya que uso kde4, vale?

 *Quote:*   

> Si me permites el consejo: Instala layman y agrega el overlay Zugaina ese.

 

Esto soluciono mi problema de primera. No entiendo que parte de la otra manera habia echo mal, pero ahora mismo estoy instalando el k3b-1.66.alpha.

Muchas gracias Inodoro_Pereyra por la rapida respuesta.

----------

## Txema

¿Cómo va ese K3b con Kde4? 

¿Es usable ya?

----------

## sasho23

 *Txema wrote:*   

> ¿Cómo va ese K3b con Kde4? 
> 
> ¿Es usable ya?

 

Pues arranca bien i me instalo el cd sin problema alguno. No lo he usado para otras cosas salvo grabar un solo cd, asi que tampoco puedo dar una respuesta amplia. Hay un cambio en el menu.

Antes tenias todas las opciones en "herramientas" (creo) y ahora en "archivo" --> nuevo para grabar un cd. En "herramientas" tienes para copiar cd o rippear cd o dvd. No se que mas. Si quieres que haga alguna prueba especifica dime cual y la haré. Hasta pronto.

----------

## Txema

No, era simplemente saber si podía grabar ya cd/dvd sin problemas, ¿has probado algún RW o grabar un cd de música?

Saludos.

----------

